# Roleplaying stat blocks - SPOILERS



## Truename (Jan 29, 2010)

SPOILERS

Mike Mearls' recent skill challenges column had an interesting idea in it: roleplaying stat blocks. Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Stat Blocks for Roleplaying)

I'm using this idea in my Scouring of Gate Pass game, with a few minor additions. Here's what I have so far--I hope others will add more and save me some work. 

*Larion, In Disguise*
*Appearance:* Hideously ugly. Any one of his features could be considered a deformity.
*Voice:* Low-brow British. Coughing, sneezing, sniffling.
*Key Traits:* Impatient, insistent, demanding
*Goal:* Learn the password for the case
*Motivation:* Gain standing through success
*Fears:* Discovery
*Weaknesses:* Doesn’t know Peppin, thinks Rivereye is ashamed of appearance.

*Larion, Unmasked*
*Appearance:* Tall and guant eladrin, with hollow cheeks and hard eyes.
*Voice:* High-tone British, with a vicious undercurrent. 
*Key Traits:* Misogynistic, cruel, experienced fieldworker
*Goal:* Escape, reveal no information
*Motivation:* Gain standing through success
*Fears:* Superiors learning of his being caught
*Weaknesses:* Hates Shealis, desires her position, despises Solon's naivete

*Solon*
*Appearance:* Glowing ball of light & flame with humanoid features.
*Voice:* Chiming, no accent.
*Key Traits:* Naive, powerful, sees things in black & white, talkative
*Goal:* Help Shealis
*Motivation:* Serve the greater good
*Fears:* Evil overcoming the world
*Weaknesses:* Over-reliance on Detect Evil; believes all good people are on the same side


----------

